# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Eric filter? / systems?

## Rx270

Sudah ada yg pernah pakai? Sedang gunakan? Bs jelaskan ttg cara kerja dan review kejernihan air. Thanks

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ryo_bhoszt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

keknya dendam kc sam bener2 mendalam dra...sampe g dibawa2 ckckck
tenang om don, shiro saya lagi di mudpond mumpung 5 hari ini ada mudpond gratis

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gyanbura

Newbie ijin sharing ya para suhu...kebetulan newbie pakai diy eric filter system (hasil diskusi dgn om david pupu & om dhanimon) krn sisa lahan yg terbatas  

* ukuran kolam = p x l x t > 1.8x1.8x1.4 mtr
* filter =  1.8x0.4x0.6 mtr
* sumber air pakai pam (PH 6.8 & TDS 210)

kolam baru running sktr 1 bulan (belum mature) dgn parameter air kolam PH 7.2 & TDS 510 
feeding regime : 2x sehari (pagi dan malam saja)
populasi ikan : 5 ekor (40cm an) & 6 ekor (30 cm an)
backwash : 2~3 hari sekali sekitar 10%

ini info yg bisa newbie berikan sementara ini utk para suhu kois semua...mudah2an bermanfaat infonya  ::

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

